# Help! ! !



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

After having no power for four days in the florida summer climate, the heat has finally took it's toll on my tank. This morning I awoke to a tank ridden with ich. I don't have the money for a medication that isn't going to work anyway so Im gonna go with salt baths. Problem is that I can't remember the mix ratio so if any knows this i'd appreciate it greatly. 

1) Mix ratio for salt baths
2) Time that the fish stay in this solution
3) Is this solution safe for scaleless fish?

p.s. power is back on as of this morning and the tanks are cooling down, and im hoping that i caught this early enough. sorry but, i can't remember the exact tank params I dosed them with pimafix and melafix this morning but, not expecting much of an affect from that. thanks -ben


----------



## blor (Jul 7, 2005)

1. if I remember correctly it's either 3 tsp per gallon added slowly over time with the temp in the mid to high 80's and to make partial water changes everyday (25-50%)

2. 7-10 days just to make sure the ich is dead

3. I believe so, prob safer than meds.


----------



## Huugs (Apr 25, 2005)

I thought I had read not safe for scaless fish or maybe just safe at lower levels. I cant remember the dosage but I think its recommended to put salt in the actual tank because the ich could be in the tank not just on the fish. So you need to rid the tank of ich aswell.


----------



## tahuampa (Jun 26, 2005)

If no meds

I would suggest you to add enuf salt (NaCl) to your aquarium untill you can taste it in the water.
Then; you should rise temperature to 82º F
This is certainly not safe for skinfish... so you should take them to other tank (rise temp and add less salt)

You should keep this for a week.
You have to add salt each time you change water to keep same NaCl concentration.

High temp keeps Itch swimming (active); while salt water kills them.

This is just emergency method! (view no meds)

Good Luck


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't know why everybody seems to think that 82 is hot enough to kill Ick. 94 is what kills ick. Salt to 3%, or 1 gram per 12 liters. Run 10 days.
Not safe for scaleless fish or cories. You can do without the salt if the temp is 94, but at 85 you'll need the salt.

Just get some Ick guard II and be done with it.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

remember to remove the carbon from your filter with the addition of medication


----------



## slidewaysL28E (May 31, 2005)

okay people thanks for the replies but, i've pretty much nuetralized the situation. I tore down the entire tank saving about 70% of the original water, giving the tetras, barbs, and the gourami a salt dip. 12 teaspoons in 3gallons of water in a guaranteen tank for 30minutes will cleaned everything else did the trick. as far as the temperature raise, I did not bother with this since they've been all overheated during the hurricane anyway. ich is now gone but, waiting to see if it is really gone for good later all


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

glad to hear that your fish survived, during ivan i lost every single one of my fish except for my oscar, it sucked


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yes, Ivan sucked most ardently. I still haven't gotten the mess cleaned up from it, and it wiped out half my fishroom.


----------

